# PHEASANT



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey, how about some goooood pheasant recipes,


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Here's one of my fav's that is a little different than the more common cream recipes (but probably not any more healthy).

Cut each breast into 4 or 5 chunks. Thicker part of the breast smaller chunks, thinner a little bigger.

Mix equal portions of flour and grated (not shaker) parmesian in a bowl, and add whatever seasonings you like (e.g. celery salt, season all, white pepper, etc).

Dip the chunks into an egg wash and then press both sides into the flour/parm/seasoning bowl. Put the chunks on a cookie sheet until you've prepped all the chunks (too much delay in processing each piece to do it on the fly).

Melt butta' in an electric fry pan on about 350-400. Fill frypan with chunks and sear for 5 mins. Flip chunks, and immediately turn down heat to "simmer" for 15 minutes. The retained heat will sear the other side, and then slow cook thereafter.

At the end you have crispy/cheezy on the outside and very moist on the inside pheasant nuggets. Makes a great meal with a batch of wild rice and some corn bread.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dan, that one looks good, I don't like the mushroom soup gig either.

Had this tonight. Slice the meat off the breast and chunk it in pieces about the size of your thum joint. Take one strip of Valley Meat Bacon thick cut for each breast and cut it in 1/4" pieces, (real small). Start the bacon on med. heat and when you get grease, add the pheasant. Stir to brown the meat on both sides, blotting off the grease with a paper towel as it cooks. A few slices of chopped purple onion when the meat turns white, (don't overcook the onion). Add a sprinkel of garlic powder. In a small dish add equal parts A1 and Honey Barbecue, heat in the micro, and pour over the pheasant when served.

My buddy takes all the legs because he barbecues them in the fireplace.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

A favorite meal at our house is very quick and easy to make. The kids always ask for it whenever we bring pheasants home.

1 Pheasant
1/2 Medium Onion (chopped)
2 Boxes Uncle Ben's Long Grain & Wild Rice

Brown pheasant 
Combine pheasant, onion, and Uncle Ben's

Follow Directions on Uncle Ben's Box

Enjoy!!

I usually do 2-3 pheasants and freeze the rest into smaller portions and enjoy it whenever I want. The proportion of 2 boxes rice per pheasant seem to work the best.

The kids love it and if you don't have pheasant you can substiture chicken if you have to.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Tequila Pepper Pheasant

2 1/2 lbs. pheasant, cut in pieces
1/4 cup olive oil
3/4 cup tequila

Mix together the olive oil and tequila. Place pheasant in a zip lock bag and pour marinade over pheasant. Place in refrigerator and marinate for 6 hours.

2 tbsp. olive oil
1 yellow bell pepper, cut in half, seeded and then cut into strips
1 red bell pepper, cut in half, seeded and then cut into strips
1 Hungarian wax(Long Yellow, Sweet hot) pepper, cut in half, seeded and then cut into strips
3 cloves garlic, peeled and chopped
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1 tsp. chili powder
salt and pepper to taste

Heat the 2 tablespoons of olive oil in an ovenproof pan and brown the pheasant. Remove to separate plate. If needed add more olive oil and saute the peppers about 3 minutes. Add in the garlic and saute for 1 minute. Add the pheasant. Mix the chili powder with the chicken broth and pour over the pheasant. Season with desired amount of salt and pepper. Cover and bake in a preheated oven @350 degrees for one hour.

Drink the rest of the tequila afterwards!!!!! :beer:


----------

